# The 10MM Cartridge



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I have to admit I've ignored articles on the 10MM cartridge because I thought "here we go again, a new super round to challenge the .45 and start a cartridge war." I've not fired the round or know anyone that own's a 10MM, but a lot of Glock owners are praising it as the best self-defense cartridge out there. Even going so far as to say it's a Bear stopper. Anyone have one or shot one? I can't see myself adding ANOTHER caliber to my battery, but you never know.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

The 10MM is not exactly a new cartridge I believe it came out in the 80's . It was the weapon crockete carried on Miami vice. The .40 S&W came out after and is a shortened lighter version of the 10mm. I don't own one either but have also been intrigued. Almost bought a colt delta elite one day but backed out.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I think that since you can adapt a Glock 20 from 10mm to shoot cheap rounds like a 9mm or a wildcat 9x25 Dillon which can move a 90 grain pill at 2100 f.p.s. it is on my radar. Kind of like the old multi-fuel deuce and a half engines that were happy running on gas, diesel, jet fuel or home heating oil.

Here's a video on what options a G20 has:




GW


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Never owned a pistol chambered in 10 mm Auto. I have shot one a few times. My understanding is that most commercially-available 10 mm loads are considered to be "watered down" by most aficionados of the caliber.

The cartridge was the brain child of Jeff Cooper who introduced it in 1983 with the Bren Ten auto-loading pistol. The cartridge gained much wider interest in 1989 when the FBI selected it for service pistol use after deeming the 9 mm Parabellum ineffective following their analysis of the 1986 Miami-Dade County shootout. But the FBI soon found that the round had too much recoil for many of their agents to handle. The selection of pistols chambered for the round was extremely limited initially and the cartridge overall length was such that it required a pistol with a quite chunky grip in an anterior-posterior dimension. In 1990 the .40 S&W cartridge was developed and adopted by the FBI to address these issues.

If one compares 10 mm Auto and .40 S&W cartridges with the same projectile mass, the 10 mm typically achieves 24-25% greater momentum and 50% or more greater muzzle energy for the same magazine capacity. But the cartridge overall length for the 10 mm is more than 3 mm longer.

The few times I have shot the 10 mm it was from full-size model 1911 all-steel pistols with widely available commercial ammunition. I did not find the recoil more difficult to control than .45 ACP, but then the ammunition may not have been the full monty stuff favored by the real 10 mm fans either.

I have a certain degree of curiosity regarding 10 mm and have occasionally been tempted to buy a 10 mm pistol. But I personally cannot see any advantage to 10 mm in the vast majority of plausible civilian self-defense scenarios. It may present some advantages to those who have a legitimate need for hard barrier penetration and perhaps those who want to carry an automatic handgun for protection against bear attack. Ammunition tends to be limited in availability in many places and expensive relative to the more common SD calibers.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

The Glock 20 gets a lot of attention and comments regarding its preference for carry when hiking or when in black bear country. Not so sure I would want to bet my life on it if faced with a larger bear, like a grizzly or a brown bear, but it would be much better than nothing at all.

When loaded with the hotter rounds available through Buffalo Bore, Underwood, or Double Tap it is a formidable cartridge and with its 16-round capacity, it would be a good carry pistol in black bear country.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Tangof said:


> I have to admit I've ignored articles on the 10MM cartridge because I thought "here we go again, a new super round to challenge the .45 and start a cartridge war." I've not fired the round or know anyone that own's a 10MM, but a lot of Glock owners are praising it as the best self-defense cartridge out there. Even going so far as to say it's a Bear stopper. Anyone have one or shot one? *I can't see myself adding ANOTHER caliber to my battery, but you never know.*


Me either. For semi auto's, I've got enough 45's, 40's, 9's, 380's and a few 32's. Along with a respectable supply of ammo for each. If I bought a 10mm. not only would I have to buy the gun but stock up on ammo for it too. The other possibility is to buy a conversion kit (barrel and magazine) for one of my G30's. But what for? As far as a bear stopper, I've got a coupla' .44 Magnums. About the only bears found in Arizona are black bears which are small for a bear. For a brown/grizzly or polar bear about the only handgun I would be comfortable with is an S&W 500 Magnum.

I did a little research and found that on average only one person a year is ever killed by a bear. More people die after being attacked by a dog(s).


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I've shot at a couple charging dogs. I purposely put the first round in the ground, the dogs stopped charging. 

A Grizzly may not stop, lol, bigger the better ( caliber ) if proper placement is missed, better hope for breaking bones, etc


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I own a EAA Witness Elite Match in 10 MM, very nice but pricy gun. I have Glocks 20 and 29 and recently bought a Springfield XDM 5.25. I have had a little trouble with the G-20 not retuning to battery, but a fresh clean and re-lube I hope will take care of that. The EAA is great, a Caddy for me, but real heavy. The XDM only has 90 rounds thru it so far but it will be the one to use. Friendlier to my hands than the Glocks and way better sights on the 5.25 version.
I like the feel of the G-29 the least, but I can be accurate with it. It was my first 10MM and I think a good "Woods" gun. All my 10 MM guns fit a niche, but the XDM seems mainstream. The G-20 next (If I have it fixed) the EAA (Behind and ahead because of weight) and last and least the G-29. All are good, the XDM just does more of what I want.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have owned the G20 for several years (7-8?). I have been aware of the 10mm for about 25 years, and bought one during a time when I was doing a lot of deer hunting in a feral hog rich environment. 

I was nervous about the fact that I was walking in, alone, about half of a mile, before dawn, to a deer blind in a fairly remote river bottom area. The fact that I was carrying a .30-06 rifle didn't comfort me very much, because hitting a target at 20 feet with a scoped bolt-action rifle, in pitch dark, while holding a flashlight, is highly unlikely. Also, if wind conditions are right (dead still, or the wind in your face), it is not uncommon to be able to walk right into the middle of a bunch of hogs without being detected. I have actually done that a couple of times, in broad daylight, during my land surveying days, when armed with nothing but a 22" machete. Fortunately, I was able to back out quietly, without causing panic.

With the 10mm pistol, I was able to sling my rifle across my back and concentrate on not falling down while walking through the brush, following a trail of flourescent tacks that I had placed in trees along the way, to guide me to my elevated stand. I carried the G20 in a home-made across-the-chest holster, very similar to the WWII tanker's holster. Had it ever been necessary, I could conceivably have used the flashlight and pistol together, with a high likelihood of stopping or diverting a frightened feral hog that got confused and ran at me, instead of away from me. I never found out whether it would have stopped a charging 250 lb. hog, at point-blank range, but I believed it would, at the time, and still do, although good shooting and good luck would be required.

How well it would work against a large brown bear, I don't know. But, there are enough rounds that if a person was skilled enough and lucky enough to get a few rapidly fired rounds in the right spot, at the last moment, it could work. I think that is no more unrealistic than any of the other possible scenarios that people believe in, when it comes to using a handgun for bear defense. Any successful defense against dangerous game, with a handgun, is going to require a bit of luck.

10mm ammo can easily achieve .357 magnum power, and some of it is approximately equivalent to mid-range .41 magnum power. For my purpose (feral hogs), I carried 180 grain FMJ in a fairly hot load, approximately equal in power to a fairly 'hot' .357 magnum. My reasoning was that the G20 would be easier to handle in a rapid-fire situation. Were I to be carrying it for bear defense, I would most certainly test the 200 grain or 220 grain maximum loads, by Doubletap or Buffalo Bore, which would require heavier springs and a conventionally rifled barrel, for lead rounds.

I've never had to shoot any living thing with the 10mm, but I like it and have confidence in it for a woods gun. I think it would be a good choice for game wardens or rural sheriff deputies, who might have to put down dangerous animals, or get involved in a long (pistol) range gun battle. I have consistently hit 6" plates at 75 yards in a calm atmosphere, with no hold-over.

I've never carried mine for self-defense against human threats, but I would be completely confident to do so in the rural environment I live in. Still, a .45 ACP suits me better for that role, and lately even a 9mm subcompact pistol.


----------



## MonkeyWrench (Dec 3, 2018)

Tangof said:


> I have to admit I've ignored articles on the 10MM cartridge because I thought "here we go again, a new super round to challenge the .45 and start a cartridge war." I've not fired the round or know anyone that own's a 10MM, but a lot of Glock owners are praising it as the best self-defense cartridge out there. Even going so far as to say it's a Bear stopper. Anyone have one or shot one? I can't see myself adding ANOTHER caliber to my battery, but you never know.


in much the same way that the .380 is the same thing as a 9mm, the 10mm is nothing more than a .40 caliber with a slightly longer case. you have nothing to fear, there is nothing out there that can closely challenge the .45 acp for close quarters self defense. maybe the .500s&w at a longer range, but not inside the house. I have a .40 cal by way of a Taurus PT940, i absolutely love the gun, but i don't love the round. don't get me wrong i'd take the .40 over the .380/9mm (of which i have both a .380 and 9mm makarov) any day but there is no proper substitute for the .45acp. You can play with all the guns you want, but if that's all you're doing is playing with them i would make sure they're less costly and 10mm is not cheap to shoot, but rest assured come time to protect yourself and/or your loved ones Mr. Browning's .45 is still your best choice.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

MonkeyWrench said:


> in much the same way that the .380 is the same thing as a 9mm, the 10mm is nothing more than a .40 caliber with a slightly longer case. you have nothing to fear, there is nothing out there that can closely challenge the .45 acp for close quarters self defense. maybe the .500s&w at a longer range, but not inside the house. I have a .40 cal by way of a Taurus PT940, i absolutely love the gun, but i don't love the round. don't get me wrong i'd take the .40 over the .380/9mm (of which i have both a .380 and 9mm makarov) any day but there is no proper substitute for the .45acp. You can play with all the guns you want, but if that's all you're doing is playing with them i would make sure they're less costly and 10mm is not cheap to shoot, but rest assured come time to protect yourself and/or your loved ones Mr. Browning's .45 is still your best choice.


I have 45's, Ill stay with the 10 MM's


----------



## Rock185 (Oct 26, 2012)

I've owned a succession of 10MM pistols and revolvers since the days of the Bren Ten, and reloaded for it since dies first became available. So I guess I have to admit I am a longtime fan. While it is certainly a capable self defense cartridge, I suspect most owners of 9mm, .40 S&W, .45 ACP, etc. pistols would not see benefit in acquiring a 10mm for self defense. The state of the art self defense loads available for those other cartridges are quite capable for SD too.

For other purposes, where power and penetration are of prime concern, I consider the 10mm and .357 Magnum to be in the same ballistic neighborhood. For instance, Buffalo Bore 180 grain loads for each cartridge are reasonably close. The BB 10mm averages 1380 FPS in a 5" semi-auto, and the BB .357 180 averaged 1436 FPS in a 5" revolver. These are actual chronographed velocities in my guns. I no longer have a 5" 10mm revolver to compare, but it was routine for the 5" 10mm revolvers to produce velocities higher than the 10mm semi-autos with the same ammunition. If I still had a 5" revolver to test the 10mm BB ammo, I suspect velocities of 357 and 10mm would be closer yet.......ymmv

BTW, That old NORMA 200 grain 10mm ammunition actually did produce 1200 FPS, or a bit more, in 5" barrels.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I bought a second XDM 10 MM, this one a 4.5". I may order a set of Dawson Precision adjustable sights for it.
I have added to my 380 collection and might feel compelled to get the new Charter Arms Pitbull in 380. I don't have a revolver in 380 and the Charter will be a six shooter, I'm trying to stay away from that underpowered round, but it has a Siren's Call for me. 
I bought a Taurus 9MM, a new G2C, when I have claimed to be done buying 9 MM guns.

I have added one 357 Sig this year, three 40 S&W, and three 10 MM's those are the three calibers I want to concentrate on.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

MonkeyWrench said:


> in much the same way that the .380 is the same thing as a 9mm, the 10mm is nothing more than a .40 caliber with a slightly longer case. *you have nothing to fear, there is nothing out there that can closely challenge the .45 acp for close quarters self defense*. maybe the .500s&w at a longer range, but not inside the house. I have a .40 cal by way of a Taurus PT940, i absolutely love the gun, but i don't love the round. don't get me wrong i'd take the .40 over the .380/9mm (of which i have both a .380 and 9mm makarov) any day but *there is no proper substitute for the .45acp*. You can play with all the guns you want, but if that's all you're doing is playing with them i would make sure they're less costly and 10mm is not cheap to shoot, but rest assured come time to protect yourself and/or your loved ones Mr. Browning's .45 is still your best choice.


I don't mean to nit-pick, and I also prefer the .45 ACP for self defense. But the statements I bolded in your post are a little bit too 'matter-of-fact' for me to let go. There are people who read these posts that are still trying to learn, and inaccurate phraseology can be detrimental to their understanding.

Whether or not a particular cartridge favorably compares with another depends on several factors, mainly charge weight, bullet weight and type, and barrel length, for pistols. The relatively gentler recoil of the .45 ACP, when fired through a full-sized pistol, makes it a nice choice, because the operator is more comfortable with it than a sharp recoiling round. But the terminal effect of the .45 ACP can be matched and surpassed by other suitable self defense chamberings, and there are also several lesser cartridges that come close enough that the 'terminal effect' difference is neglible - all, of course, depending upon charge weight and bullet weight and type.

And, as always, the accuracy of the shot is the number one determinate of suitable terminal effect.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Fanboys gonna Fanboiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.
10 MM is a very good round, but it is a handfull. I never cared for it. It will probably do OK for bears with hard cast. IIRC one of the larges Grizzly's taken was done so with a 22lr. I won't be hunting them with one.
9MM has taken Grizz as well, but again.
If you like it, shoot it. You have to decide for yourself. It is ammo dependent like every other pistol round, and it is still just a pistol round.
Happy Hunting


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I have a EAA, two Glocks, and two Springfield XDM's (one as yet unfired) in 10 MM, I have not found them any worse to control than of my five 45's. I don't choose to shoot 220 grain double hard cast super +P+ rounds. I am not looking to stop Grizzlies, Water Buffalo, or Elephants. I am more than happy with my Underwood 155 Grain XTP's. It is the round I want and I don't let others tell me what is best for me.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

Well cleaning and re-lubing the G-20 seems to have worked. Successfully fired three magazines yesterday. Picked up my new XDM 10 MM 4.5" and Taurus G2C too.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

Tangof said:


> I have to admit I've ignored articles on the 10MM cartridge because I thought "here we go again, a new super round to challenge the .45 and start a cartridge war." I've not fired the round or know anyone that own's a 10MM, but a lot of Glock owners are praising it as the best self-defense cartridge out there. Even going so far as to say it's a Bear stopper. Anyone have one or shot one? I can't see myself adding ANOTHER caliber to my battery, but you never know.


Yes, it will stop a bear, the factory loads have about 700 ME, which is pretty good for an auto.
But, you are going to need to hammer away at any bear, with it. That is pretty weak medicine for a big bruin.

I have fired the Delta Elite, and it was a very accurate gun, and I really liked it. But not enough to trade out my .45, I can get some pretty good performance from that gun too.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I did shoot my 4.5 XDM and thought it to be harder recoiling than my 5.25 XDM. I also ordered 150 rounds of FMJ 180 Grain FMJ from Underwood for 'Practice' 60 rounds of their Extreme Hunter 150 Grain (I have not tried it) and 100 rounds of 155 Grain XTP's, a round I have liked in all five of my 10 MM's.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2020)

I know this thread has been a while, but I wanted to give an account of a recent situation. 
We had a bull that decided to turn mean, so I called the kill truck to come get him. The guy shows up and we corner the bull. He hits him dead center in the forehead with a 30-30 round. The bull staggers and then does a hard left and takes out the fence. He comes back around and takes out the fence in a second spot. Headed straight for the guy. He hits him again with another perfect placed 30-30, no effect at all and the bull is still closing on him. He shortstroked the bolt and came up on an empty chamber. 
The next thing I know my Glock G29SF is on target right under the bulls ear. The Trueglo TFO sights jumped to my eyes. It seemed as tho with each pull of the trigger, the sights never moved. I put 6 rounds in the side of his head. He was still coming. I moved my sights to the back of his head, to find his spine. That one dropped him instantly. I don't know if a larger handgun would have made any difference, he had already taken 2 perfectly placed 30-30 hits. I do know that I had no perception of recoil. I had Hornady custom hunters in the gun. The 3 of my boys there said I fired all 7 rounds in about 2 seconds. On examination, every round went exactly where I told it to go. If this had been a large revolver, I could not have put the volume of fire in such a short time. I would have run out of ammunition before that fatal shot. I was very happy that I was carrying my 10mm that day (I always do), but not as much as the butcher. The bull landed at about 10 feet from him.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Rockyd said:


> I know this thread has been a while, but I wanted to give an account of a recent situation.
> We had a bull that decided to turn mean, so I called the kill truck to come get him. The guy shows up and we corner the bull. He hits him dead center in the forehead with a 30-30 round. The bull staggers and then does a hard left and takes out the fence. He comes back around and takes out the fence in a second spot. Headed straight for the guy. He hits him again with another perfect placed 30-30, no effect at all and the bull is still closing on him. He shortstroked the bolt and came up on an empty chamber.
> The next thing I know my Glock G29SF is on target right under the bulls ear. The Trueglo TFO sights jumped to my eyes. It seemed as tho with each pull of the trigger, the sights never moved. I put 6 rounds in the side of his head. He was still coming. I moved my sights to the back of his head, to find his spine. That one dropped him instantly. I don't know if a larger handgun would have made any difference, he had already taken 2 perfectly placed 30-30 hits. I do know that I had no perception of recoil. I had Hornady custom hunters in the gun. The 3 of my boys there said I fired all 7 rounds in about 2 seconds. On examination, every round went exactly where I told it to go. If this had been a large revolver, I could not have put the volume of fire in such a short time. I would have run out of ammunition before that fatal shot. I was very happy that I was carrying my 10mm that day (I always do), but not as much as the butcher. The bull landed at about 10 feet from him.


Nice story, thank you for sharing.


----------



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm back to this forum after I-don't-know how long, and I can't resist this subject.. I've had two Glock 20s in two separated periods; then a year-or-three later I bought a Tanfoglio Witness Polymer..








(FWIW, the most-powerful of the four factory loads pictured is the Federal, shooting a bonded 180g. bullet at something approaching 1400FPS, IIRC.)

I was a fussy, careful reloadist and did a LOT of shooting and reloading for them.. While I was after HIGH-power PD cartridges I wore my hands out trying to shoot it well and quit the G20s...yes, twice..

After trying the 357SIG and after a couple years, exhausted by the extremely loud shooting, I realized that at least some of the noise was from sonic boom, so I returned to my Tanfoglio 10 and started developing subsonic loads for it.. Why bother, you ask? Just shoot a 40S&W you say? I felt there was a difference between 180g. bullets traveling around 1000FPS and those traveling about 1100FPS, and I developed one using LOW-FLASH HS-6 powder and the EXCELLENT Federal 180g. HST bullet; I still consider that bullet to be the best-performing popularly priced Personal-Defense bullet available.. (The HSTs are the trio on the right.)








The problem? I obtained the 180g. HSTs by buying 40S&W ammo and pulling the bullets.. I did that and carried the Witness for a year or so.. Eventually I tired of pulling bullets and reloading, so gave up the Big 10..

It is a very powerful handgun if you want it to be and choose or create the right ammo.. I'm currently back to a Smith & Wesson M&P full-size pistol shooting 40S&W Fed. Premium Tactical 180g. HSTs.. FWIW, I'm astonished at how expensive this stuff is now; I used to buy it for as little as less-than-$20 per 50box.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

The XDM10 5.25 went away ... to my wife, she stole it from me and has put a O-Light on it and calls it her Kitchen gun. She thought it had better balance than the 4.5. She is a Glock Girl, but the 10 MM Glock's grips are too fat for her liking I am happy for her, sad for me.

I had bought her a new Hellcat too, but that overture was wasted on her


----------



## Injunbro (May 9, 2020)

My experience is the 10mm is equivalent to a mild 41magnum but in auto format. Sort of like a 9mm is to a .38 special, either has capacity to be loaded hotter than the auto but usually isn't. .357 Sig is a real contender to a 10mm.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I would like to have a PCC in the 10x25mm.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2020)

berettatoter said:


> I would like to have a PCC in the 10x25mm.


I have a TNW Aero Survival Rifle in 10mm that uses Glock mags. It can be caliber converted to anything Glocks shoot.


----------



## Hartford$$ (Nov 24, 2020)

I own a New Model Blackhawk Convertible from Lipsey in 40S&W and 10MM. I have not had it long, and do not have very many rounds of either caliber through it. It is a really sweet gun, looks, feels and functions well. As to the power of the 10MM, not once has any paper target I have shot continued its charge towards me.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

Hartford$$ said:


> I own a New Model Blackhawk Convertible from Lipsey in 40S&W and 10MM. I have not had it long, and do not have very many rounds of either caliber through it. It is a really sweet gun, looks, feels and functions well. As to the power of the 10MM, not once has any paper target I have shot continued its charge towards me.


What happens around here: I've had three 10mm's over the years. Two of others are gone. The G20.3 remains. I have had zero problems with the gun. It was sent back for recall by Glock many years ago. I handload so ammo is no problem. Here, 10mm is just another round to reload. I added a Lone Wolf barrel that has worked very well. I enjoy shooting and handloading for a number of handgun rounds.

Recently, the rifle club decided the 10mm was off limits at the handgun range. The fear of tearing up target frames was the motivation. I have an indoor range where the upper limit is 308. Right, paper targets are an instant kill 100% of the time. Merciful kills consistently where it is unnecessary to follow a blood trail. No danger of being harmed by a wounded animal.

When reloading there are a number of powders that work very well with wide use of other calibers. There are plenty of excellent bullets that can be used in 10mm. Brass is from Starline. My two carry guns are 40 S&W and 45 ACP caliber. I miss my G29.3 that was an excellent carry gun. For Grizzly and large Brown Bears my personal choice is a SAKO in 338 Magnum,


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

Rockyd said:


> I have a TNW Aero Survival Rifle in 10mm that uses Glock mags. It can be caliber converted to anything Glocks shoot.


I would love to see a test and review of this rifle. The 10mm is quite attractive.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

I rarely shoot my G20.3 with factory ammo. For reloaders if just another cartridge. I would suggest being skeptical about claims of super velocity.


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

Mowgli Terry said:


> I would suggest being skeptical about claims of super velocity.


The best I have done is a touch over 1400fps with 155g XTPs out of my 5.25" barreled Springfield XDm10 4.5 OSP


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

Jester560 said:


> The best I have done is a touch over 1400fps with 155g XTPs out of my 5.25" barreled Springfield XDm10 4.5 OSP



To me it looks like we're are talking normal reloading for a 10mm. I was using Montana Gold 165gr. bullets with 10grains of Power Pistol and Starline brass. The gun is a stock G20.3 In a string of 10 round groups the average was in the low 1300's. This is a good accurate load. My data was confirmed in several manuals. Meaning, that's where I should have been for that load. Power Pistol is my favorite for several cartridges.

As soon as this madness is over I plan to load another batch of that load. I did run some experiments with Accurate #9 which is OK abut not as fast as the PP, I did prove to myself that you give up a lot going from a G20 to a G29, To me, your figures are good.


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

Mowgli Terry said:


> To me it looks like we're are talking normal reloading for a 10mm. I was using Montana Gold 165gr. bullets with 10grains of Power Pistol and Starline brass. The gun is a stock G20.3 In a string of 10 round groups the average was in the low 1300's. This is a good accurate load. My data was confirmed in several manuals. Meaning, that's where I should have been for that load. Power Pistol is my favorite for several cartridges.
> 
> As soon as this madness is over I plan to load another batch of that load. I did run some experiments with Accurate #9 which is OK abut not as fast as the PP, I did prove to myself that you give up a lot going from a G20 to a G29, To me, your figures are good.


I am using Blue Dot and Hornady's load data for the XTPs. I stopped just shy of max because the accuracy started falling off. The load I am shooting prints a ragged hole at 25 yards and about 3 inches at 50 yards.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Tangof said:


> I have to admit I've ignored articles on the 10MM cartridge because I thought "here we go again, a new super round to challenge the .45 and start a cartridge war." I've not fired the round or know anyone that own's a 10MM, but a lot of Glock owners are praising it as the best self-defense cartridge out there. Even going so far as to say it's a Bear stopper. Anyone have one or shot one? I can't see myself adding ANOTHER caliber to my battery, but you never know.


The .40 S&W came from the 10x25mm. It all started with the Miami Dade shootout. Jeff Cooper really had great things to say about it, and they say it is the only semi-auto round that is capable of stopping a bear. 

I read that either Iceland's or Greenland's equivalent of the DNR, are now equipped with Glocks in 10mm Auto, just for the reason of bears.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Tangof said:


> I have to admit I've ignored articles on the 10MM cartridge because I thought "here we go again, a new super round to challenge the .45 and start a cartridge war." I've not fired the round or know anyone that own's a 10MM, but a lot of Glock owners are praising it as the best self-defense cartridge out there. Even going so far as to say it's a Bear stopper. Anyone have one or shot one? I can't see myself adding ANOTHER caliber to my battery, but you never know.


Had a S&W 1006 which was some kind of LE trade in. With hot rounds, the thing was a beast. Key to it was round choice. Some weaker rounds wouldn't cycle well but hot ones..you got something. I traded it and to this day regret it. I don't know about saying "this is my bear defense gun" but a hot, quality round in that sucker will stop a majority of things that you would ever be attacked by.


----------



## bigtex10mm (Apr 1, 2021)

Rock185 said:


> I've owned a succession of 10MM pistols and revolvers since the days of the Bren Ten, and reloaded for it since dies first became available. So I guess I have to admit I am a longtime fan. While it is certainly a capable self defense cartridge, I suspect most owners of 9mm, .40 S&W, .45 ACP, etc. pistols would not see benefit in acquiring a 10mm for self defense. The state of the art self defense loads available for those other cartridges are quite capable for SD too.
> 
> For other purposes, where power and penetration are of prime concern, I consider the 10mm and .357 Magnum to be in the same ballistic neighborhood. For instance, Buffalo Bore 180 grain loads for each cartridge are reasonably close. The BB 10mm averages 1380 FPS in a 5" semi-auto, and the BB .357 180 averaged 1436 FPS in a 5" revolver. These are actual chronographed velocities in my guns. I no longer have a 5" 10mm revolver to compare, but it was routine for the 5" 10mm revolvers to produce velocities higher than the 10mm semi-autos with the same ammunition. If I still had a 5" revolver to test the 10mm BB ammo, I suspect velocities of 357 and 10mm would be closer yet.......ymmv
> 
> ...


Rock185,
I really like that model of S&W 10mm. They are great shooters. Mine is the smaller 1066 and I am amazed that it will gobble up any 10mm I can stuff in it's magazines without a single malfunction. Shoots very accurately as well.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2020)

CatchySaver said:


> I would love to see a test and review of this rifle. The 10mm is quite attractive.





https://www.tnwfirearms.com/default.asp



It is a great little carbine. Factory threaded barrel, I have 9mm, 40S&W, 10MM kit.


----------



## bigtex10mm (Apr 1, 2021)

Rockyd said:


> https://www.tnwfirearms.com/default.asp
> 
> 
> 
> It is a great little carbine. Factory threaded barrel, I have 9mm, 40S&W, 10MM kit.


try this link
TNW Firearms Aero Survival Pistol Review - Bing video


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

Thanks both of you, great video @bigtex10mm . My heart racing hearing those shots!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

bigtex10mm said:


> try this link
> TNW Firearms Aero Survival Pistol Review - Bing video


One of the local gun shops has those in their store, but I believe they are in 9mm.


----------



## bigtex10mm (Apr 1, 2021)

The TNW is a very nice gun and I would love to find one. There is also a cheaper alternative. My buddy has the Hi Point Carbine in 10mm. The gun has shot everything he put in it and is very accurate as well. The only drawback is the magazines capacity. But for a "throw in the truck" gun that you wont worry about scratching up, it could be a viable contender.


----------



## whitepaper (Nov 21, 2017)

Price increases are coming and some are already here...

CCI primers will be up 15%


----------



## Clingun (Jan 5, 2021)

While 10mm will certainly take care of just about any woodland critter.....is there a reason why you are looking at pistol calibers and not something like an AR pistol in 556 or 300bo?

You can put together a PSA AR pistol for a good bit cheaper than you can get an Aero for.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2020)

Clingun said:


> While 10mm will certainly take care of just about any woodland critter.....is there a reason why you are looking at pistol calibers and not something like an AR pistol in 556 or 300bo?
> 
> You can put together a PSA AR pistol for a good bit cheaper than you can get an Aero for.


I have those too. I like my 10mm for when I have to go to the city allowing 1 ammunition 1 magazine 2 guns. I can take 10 magazines and not worry that if something happened and 1 of the guns went down that I would loose the use of half of the ammunition.


----------

